# 75g planted upgrade from 37g journal



## da_realness (Jul 29, 2016)

Had been planning this out for a long time

Current setup:
Eheim pro 4 350
Marineland 220 canister
2 hydor koralia 600
Hydor wavemaker controller
Current Usa satellite plus pro

Large piece of driftwood
Dragonstone
Eco complete

Monte carlo
Amazon swords
Jungle val
Alternanthera reineckii mini
Rotala bonsai
Unknown name of anubias

Stock: 
Clown loaches
Serpae tetras
Gibbiceps pleco
Upside down catfish
White skirt tetras
Zebra danios
Ruby shark
African dwarf frog

Soon to add rainbows and bolivian rams

Before photo








New 75g photos



























Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## da_realness (Jul 29, 2016)

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## da_realness (Jul 29, 2016)

Added 7 rainbows 
3 bosemani
4 turqoise


Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## planter (Jun 9, 2008)

Looks good so far.


----------



## da_realness (Jul 29, 2016)

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## da_realness (Jul 29, 2016)

2 months in added some dwarf hair grass and 8 cherry barbs along with 3 bolivian rams, golden nesea and ludwigia broadleaf. Also increase flourish excel dosage

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## da_realness (Jul 29, 2016)

5 months in everything is growing in nicely






























Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## da_realness (Jul 29, 2016)

I also added 8 dwarf neon rainbows

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------

